# Micromaster 430 an Profibus-DP



## waro-msr (30 Januar 2005)

Moin allerseits!
Ich habe die erfreuliche Aufgabe 5 Micromaster 430 über Profibus-DP steuern zu dürfen   
Bevor ich mich nun in die unendlichen Weiten der Dokumentation stürze, möchte ich an dieser Stelle Fragen, ob Ihr mir ein paar grundsätzliche Tipps dazu geben könnt ... ich bin für alles dankbar. Angefangen von der grundsätzlichen Vorgehensweise bis hin zu Details.
Ein Beispielprojekt wäre auch super ... damit schnackel ich es in der Regel am schnellsten.

Die MM430 sollen lediglich den Drehzahlsollwert und den Start/Stop-Befehl über DP erhalten.

Auf einem OP17 soll die aktuelle Frequenz angezeigt werden.

Wie komme ich an die Parametrierung des MM430 (ich habe die Hardware noch nicht gesehen) gibt es das Onboard-Bedienteil nach dem Einbau der Profibus-DP Schnittstelle noch oder wird alles über das Protokoll parametriert?

Schon mal ein dickes Danke für alle Tipps im Voraus!!!

Gruß, Marco


----------



## Zottel (30 Januar 2005)

Ich persönlich kann gar nichts dazu sagen, aber das Thema wurde schon mehrmals, auch mit Code-Beispielen, im Forum behandelt Gib mal Micromaster in die Suchfunktion ein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Januar 2005)

Wir setzen den MM440 ein. Sollte aber die gleiche Methode sein.
 Ist eigentlich ne ganz einfache Sache. Ich kann Dir gerne mal ein ausdokumentierstes Programmbeispiel schicken. 
Am Umrichter musst Du nur die DP-Adresse einstellen (machen wir am Mäuseklavier, geht aber auch über Parameter) und die Parameter 700 und 1000 auf 6 stellen. 
Dann noch ein paar Bits setzen, einen Sollwert reinschreiben und das Ding läuft los ....... :wink: 

Natürlich musst Du das Teil erst in der Hardwarekonfiguration eintragen. Als Parameter nimmst Du für Deine Anwendung am besten den PPO3. Da hast Du 1 Wort für Befehle, 1 Wort für Sollwert, 1 Wort für Meldungen aus dem Umrichter und 1 Wort Istwert. Das reicht für Deine Anwendung voll aus.


Grüsse

Axel


----------



## waro-msr (30 Januar 2005)

@ Zottel:
Habe die Suchfunktion natürlich zuerst benutzt ... und auch ein paar hilfreiche beiträge gefunden. Vor allem der beitrag mit Link auf die Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen ist super ... allerdings in Verwendung mit dem MM Vector. Da bin ich nicht sicher, ob dort die gleichen Funktionen mit gleicher Verfahrensweise möglich sind.

@ Axel:
Klingt wirklich unkompliziert   
Für das Programmbeispiel wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar
Ich habe Dir meine Email Adresse als persönliche Mitteilung gesendet ... steht sonst auch in meinem Profil   

Danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe :!:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Januar 2005)

Hallo Marco.

Hier hast Du mal ein "schnelles Beispiel". Ich hoffe Du kannst da was mit anfangen.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## volker (31 Januar 2005)

das steuerwort.

      NOP   0                           // 47F = 00000100 01111111
      L     W#16#47F                    // Antrieb Ein, Rechtslauf
      T     DBW    8

      NOP   0                           // C7F = 00001100 01111111
      L     W#16#C7F                    // Antrieb Ein, Linkslauf
      T     DBW    8


      L     W#16#47E                    // 47E = 00000100 01111110 mit Bremsen
      T     DBW    8

      L     W#16#4FA                    // 4FE = 00000100 01111010 ohne Bremsen
      T     DBW    8

      L     W#16#4FE               // störung quittieren
      NOP   0                           // 4FE = 00000100 11111110
      T     DBW    8


      L     50                    // Sollwert in %
      T     DBW   10                    // zum Antrieb übertragen


//Zustandswort lesen
      L     PED [#PZD_Addr_1_temp]
      T     DBD   22

//Steuerwort schreiben
      L     DBD    8
      T     PAD [#PZD_Addr_1_temp]


// istwert in hz
     L     DBW   24
      ITD   
      DTR   
      L     3.279113e+002
      /R    
      T     #Istfrequenz_Hz




DB.DBW8
Antrieb_Tippen_rechts	BOOL	FALSE	Tippen rechts
Antrieb_Tippen_links	BOOL	FALSE	Tippen links	
Antrieb_PZD_gueltig	BOOL	FALSE	Die vom Master kommenden Prozeßdaten werden als gültig erkannt	
Antrieb_Sollwertinvert	BOOL	FALSE	Der Motor dreht links herum bei positivem Sollwert	
Antrieb_reserve2	BOOL	FALSE	reserve	
Antrieb_Poti_rauf	BOOL	FALSE	Sollwert vergrößern	
Antrieb_Poti_runter	BOOL	FALSE	Sollwert verkleinern	
Antrieb_Vorort	BOOL	FALSE	Vorortsteuerung des Antriebs (BOP/AOP)	
Antrieb_Ein	BOOL	FALSE	Schaltet den Umrichter in den Betriebszustand Betriebsbereit	
Antrieb_Aus2	BOOL	FALSE	Aus2 Befehl nicht wirksam	
Antrieb_Aus3	BOOL	FALSE	Aus3 Befehl nicht wirksam	
Antrieb_Betriebsfreigabe	BOOL	FALSE	Regelung und Wechselrichterimpulse sind freigegeben	
Antrieb_HLG_gesperrt	BOOL	FALSE	Low = Ausgang des Hochlaufgebers fährt runter	
Antrieb_HLG_freigegeben	BOOL	FALSE	Low = Sollwert wird am Ausgang des Umrichters eingefroren	
Antrieb_Sollwertfreigabe	BOOL	FALSE	Gewählter Wert am Eingang des Hochlaufgebers ist aktiviert 	
Antrieb_Quittieren	BOOL	FALSE	Fehlermeldung wird bei Positiover Flanke quittiert	

DB.DBW10
Antrieb_Hauptsollwert	INT	0	Hauptsollwert des Umrichters	

DB.DBW22
Zustand_SOLL_IST_OK	BOOL	FALSE	Keine Soll- Istabweichung	
Zustand_Externe_Fuehrung	BOOL	FALSE	Das Automatisierungssystem wird aufgefordert die Steuerung zu übernehmen	
Zustand_f_erreicht	BOOL	FALSE	Umrichterausgangsfrequenz entspricht dem Sollwert	
Zustand_Stromgrenze	BOOL	FALSE	Warnung: Stromgrenze erreicht	
Zustand_Haltebremse_los	BOOL	FALSE	Haltebremse lösen	
Zustand_Ueberlast	BOOL	FALSE	Motordaten lassen auf Überlast schliessen	
Zustand_rechts	BOOL	FALSE	Die Umrichterausgangsspannung hat Rechtsdrehfeld	
Zustand_Umrichter_Ueberl	BOOL	FALSE	Überlast des Umrichters	
Zustand_Einschaltbereit	BOOL	FALSE	Der Antrieb ist einschaltbereit	
Zustand_Betriebsbereit	BOOL	FALSE	Der Antrieb ist Betriebsbereit	
Zustand_Betriebsfreigabe	BOOL	FALSE	Der Antrieb hat die Betriebsfreigabe	
Zustand_Stoerung	BOOL	FALSE	Der Antrieb hat eine Störung	
Zustand_Kein_Aus2	BOOL	FALSE	Der Aus2 Befehl steht nicht an	
Zustand_Kein_Aus3	BOOL	FALSE	Der Aus3 Befehl steht nicht an	
Zustand_Einschaltsperre	BOOL	FALSE	Wiedereinschalten nur dur Aus und anschliessen EIN_Befehl	
Zustand_Warnung	BOOL	FALSE	Es liegt eine Warnung vor	

DB.DBW24
Hauptistwert	INT	0	Hauptistwert des Umrichters


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank Leute!!!
ich werd' mich nachher mit den Beispielen beschäftigen. 
Die inbetriebnahme ist allerdings erst nächste Woche ... vorher werde ich wohl keine Ergebnisse zum Besten geben können.

Eine Frage hätt ich noch:
Die FUs werden z. Zt. konventionell über digitale Eingänge auf Festdrehzahl gesteuert.
Muß ich bei der Inbetriebnahme auf irgendetwas besonders beachten? ... keine Erstinbetriebnahme  :?:


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

@ Axel:
habe mir gerade Dein "schnelles Beispiel" angesehen. 
Sehr anschaulich ... schön zu verstehen   

nur die Hardware-Koniguration schnall ich noch nicht ... die hat mit meiner Anwendung doch nix zu tun, oder?  :?:


----------



## volker (31 Januar 2005)

hab mir das projekt auch mal angesehen. der mm4 ist in der hardware nicht drin

in der hardware füge einen micromaster4 ein.
findest du unter profibus-dp\simovert\micromaster 4
als modul nimm dann 4pkw 2pzd (ppo1)

der vorteil von ppo1 gegenüber ppo3 ist, dass du auch parameter lesen und schreiben kannst. (z.b. strom auslesen)

gib mal deine emailadresse dann schick ich dir mal meine standart-fc'c für einen mm4xx


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

@ volker:
mm4_stdg.zip  ist er das? habe ich mir von deiner hp gesogen ... ansonsten an: wardin@waro-msr.de


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Januar 2005)

Hallo Volker.

Klar kann man bei ppo1 Parameter übertragen aber sollte man sich da als "Anfänger" mit belasten ? :?  Ich hab schon zig MM4 mit Profibus in Betriebgenommen aber noch nie einen Parameter übertragen. Ich hab auch gehört (nur gehört, nicht gelesen oder so) dass man den Flashspeicher kaputtschiessen kann wenn man die Parameterübertragung nicht sauber programmiert. Weisst Du da was drüber ?


----------



## volker (31 Januar 2005)

@waro-msr
ja. hast email.

@Lipperlandstern
ja man sollte das prom nicht zu oft beschreiben.

aber mit ppo1 kann man ja nicht nur parameter schreiben, sondern auch auslesen. 
einige interessante sind z.b.

Motorspannung (r25)	
Motoriststrom (r27)	
Drehmoment (r31)	
Wirkleistung (r32)	
Laeuferdrehzahl (r22)	
Energieverbrauch_KWh (r39)	
letzte_Fehlermeldung (r947)


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

Email erhalten und drüber geaschaut ... anschaulich aufgebaut und verständlich dokumentiert ... vielen dank an dieser stelle


----------



## capri-fan (12 Juni 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco.
> 
> Hier hast Du mal ein "schnelles Beispiel". Ich hoffe Du kannst da was mit anfangen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich muß 2 MM420 an einem Profibus betreiben und habe dein Beispiel ausprobiert. Die MM's laufen am Bus und ich kann manuell über den STARTER aus Step7 fahren.
Was noch nicht funzt ist der FC. Step7 meckert herum das der Baustein nicht kopiert werden kann. 

Ich habe die Vermutung das die E/A's nicht stimmen. In der HW-Config habe ich nun bei MM420 Nr. 1
Slot 4 E 316...323 A 316...326
Slot 5 E 312...315
Slot 6 A 324...327

Was muß ich nun in den FC eintragen damit es funktioniert?

Meine CPU ist eine 313C-2DP.

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.

MfG
Dierk


----------



## volker (18 Juni 2006)

capri-fan schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Was noch nicht funzt ist der FC. Step7 meckert herum das der Baustein nicht kopiert werden kann.


 
das liegt nicht an den e/a's
vermutlich ist die bausteinnummer zu gross. nenn die fc mal um in z.b. fc64


----------

